# AR500 Steel Targets NOT ENOUGH INTEREST



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm inquiring about possible interest in ar500 steel targets. The stuff isn't cheap, but it will last you a damn long time, if not a lifetime. I have a buddy who will do all the fabricating. Right now I am guaging interest in this project. If we don't get enough interest to at least burn through a 4'x8' plate, he probably won't do it. The steel will be 3/8" thick. Targets could be to your specs for the most part, as long as they are squares, rectangles, triangles or circles. It's possible we could see a coyote sihlouette offered as well. Prices have yet to be determined. Google ar500 steel targets to get an idea on what they cost. Chances are, these ones will be a little cheaper though. :wink:

I'm doubting he's going to want to mess with shipping these. If he does, shipping would be at your expense. We'll have to look at that later.

I'm not sure if they will have holes cut in the top corners for hanging, or if something will be welded onto the back to hook up a chain. That may depend on if his plasma cutter can cut though the steel. As you can see, a lot of unknown at this point. If you have any other suggestions, feel free to post up.

*NOT ENOUGH INTEREST TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I checked them out, and looked at this one.

http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/swinger-gon ... googlebase

I do my own just like the one in the pic. It cost me about $15 to make one. That an an hour of work.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I would love to make my own, but I don't have access to a plasma cutter, torch and welder.

Where are you getting 10" circles of ar500 for basically free? I want in. 

I like that design though, pretty convenient by the way it looks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would be interested, but if plainsman is going to start selling his model, I might have to go that way instead! :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

AR500 plates are about as hard as you can get. Even at 100yds with a 308 it won't put holes in it. I've shot lots of 3/8" plate steel and the regular stuff will be cut like swiss cheese with a 308 at 100yds, and it'll leave some large mushrooms with a 22-250 at 100yds too. This is a good deal, compared to buying them off SnipersHide.






PM sent Adam,

Deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I made one to heavy, and my 44 mag with as 300 gr at 15 yards will not make it swing. The 300 Mag at 100 yards will not make it swing. When I bought it at the junk yard I think the guy said it was a skid plate off a caterpillar blade. I need lighter material, but not harder. It's no fun if the thing will not move. It's 3/4 inch thick, and nothing has left dents in it yet. I think I need to build myself a dueling tree now.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman,

I picked up some old hwy patrol blades, they were 8"x 36"x 1" with a tungsten edge. I took one and cut it in half, to make two pieces 8x18x1, then i welded them together to make a 16x18x1. I also made one that was 16x36x1. Let me tell you how fricken heavy they are, i need to use a pickup to move them. I set them up and leave them up, they're to heavy to monkey with.

Free :thumb: heavy :down:

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That's another nice thing about this ar500 steel. It's about 20lbs/sq ft, if that. Makes for some nice portable targets.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Prices might help sell these Adam, when you figure out a price let us know.

deano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Working on that price thing. I'm just the middle man here, so I'm waiting for the guy building them to figure out prices.

Hopefully soon, as I know it's kinda hard to buy something without knowing the price.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, here are some prices.



> $190 for the Break Down stand.
> $150 for solid stand.
> 
> Squares:
> ...


The stand(s) are a work in progress. They are basically an idea at this point, which changes. The goal is to make them sturdy as hell, yet light enough to move around on your own.

It is also uncertain how the targets are going to be fabricated for hanging. It's possible he may have holes punched through the plates (if the press will do it), holes cut in corners, or weld hooks on it. That's still up in the air.

Now he needs people to commit to some targets before this project moves forward....Good shooting weather ain't that far away. :sniper:


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

How much do you think a full body coyote would be ? I am talking about life size Dem with the holes in 2 corners for hooks ? Needs to be 3/8 thick, and you must be able to see it swing and hear it ping. I would approch all the rifle ranges in ND, They might have some money in there coffers to each buy one. The thing about steel targets at the ranges the shooters dont need to walk down and check there targets. Helps the range run at a faster speed after you get your gun sighted in on paper the 1st time out. I was a supervisor/mgr at DMI Industries and we donated 2 kongs at the Casselton ND range. We made them a little to think ( 4inches thick and 10 inches round ) and I dont think they move to much. They are getting a little thinner after 3 years. ha ha. marty


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not sure on the coyote. It was discussed at one point because I wanted one for my self, but I'm not sure if he's interested in cutting coyote sihlouettes out. I'll find out.

Yeah, that gong at casselton isn't going to blow away in the wind is it.  Not a very portable target.

All these targets will be 3/8".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmmmm, that's a decent price on those six inch squares.


----------

